# New Sony A7rIII



## dxqcanada (Oct 25, 2017)

Officially announced: New Sony A7rIII, 24-105mm and 400mm FE lenses! - sonyalpharumors


----------



## jaomul (Oct 25, 2017)

That cam looks fab.

For an industry that is supposed to be in decline, interchangeable lens digital cameras have improved in leaps and bounds lately.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 25, 2017)

I just saw 2 videos on it.  One with Sony rep doing the reveal.  Same body and sensor, but said most of internals changed including a new 10fps mechanical shutter system.  And 10fps electronic shutter.  Said they improved the processor and the sensor will be the same but with new software / processor will be higher dynamic, color, and iso performance.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

I see 2 card slots and "A9 battery".  Good fixes for Pros.  I think that the A9 battery in particular might cause a wave of new lower products, like a followup to the a6500 based on the A9 battery, and maybe a followup to the A5100?


----------



## Low_Sky (Nov 1, 2017)

Drooling......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought the a7II like a month ago. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Low_Sky (Nov 1, 2017)

My buddy got his a couple weeks ago. Camera store gave him a refund on the $500 price drop. Good folks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 1, 2017)

Low_Sky said:


> My buddy got his a couple weeks ago. Camera store gave him a refund on the $500 price drop. Good folks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I payed $1700 for the body and the kit lens. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Low_Sky (Nov 1, 2017)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Low_Sky said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy got his a couple weeks ago. Camera store gave him a refund on the $500 price drop. Good folks!
> ...



Ah, I missed that you said a7ii.  I'm talking about a7Rii.  Different critter.


----------



## PhilCF (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone know when the release date will be? Didn't Sony drop a major ball here not having this ready for Xmas 2017?

x


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 2, 2018)

I just read sonyalpharumors.com


----------

